# 370' down, no one can hear you scream



## WhackUmStackUm

I'm back from a week of diving/training and now have my advanced rebreather trimix certification. We did many dives over 200'. I also did a solo dive to 250', and another dive to 370'. A good time was had by all.

A couple of local folks and I are putting together a tech dive trip to the Ozark off of Destin (330'). Anyone interested in joining us?

Bryan


----------



## CatCrusher

HELL NO Thats way toooooooooooo deep for me LOL.


----------



## marmidor

Man that's insane.....congrats!!!!


----------



## FenderBender

Wow, not unless I am getting PAID$$$ and there is a DDC on my boat!


----------



## mkpitts6

Cool! Way past my paygrade tho. Tell us a cool story from 200 to300ft. Mike


----------



## Firefishvideo

Nice! I'd like to go, let me know details. I hope to have a camera housing that will go to that depth, REAL soon. Dove the Ozark a few years ago, but I couldn't shoot any video.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm

Firefishvideo said:


> Nice! I'd like to go, let me know details. I hope to have a camera housing that will go to that depth, REAL soon. Dove the Ozark a few years ago, but I couldn't shoot any video.


Hey Scott. I was hoping that you would come along. Mike and Shleppy are also interested. 

FYI - Much to my surprise, that little $30 video housing (and the camera) survived the 370' dive I mentioned above. lol


----------



## Big B

Where did you go for this training ? They have a website I can check out ? What did it cost you?


----------



## Firefishvideo

I am building a housing for my contour HD, as both housings I received failed and leaked in the test bucket! I think a MFG defect caused them to crack when snapped closed for the first time. OH well, Who's boat were you thinking of for the Ozark?


----------



## sealark

Firefishvideo said:


> I am building a housing for my contour HD, as both housings I received failed and leaked in the test bucket! I think a MFG defect caused them to crack when snapped closed for the first time. OH well, Who's boat were you thinking of for the Ozark?


I've got a Gates housing from a V-99 Sony camera. The camera is toast but the housing could be adapted for any camera. Such a deal I would make on it. That 370 foot dive beat my max buy 50 feet. I'm too old for that anymore I'll stick to less than 100 feet. If you are interested in that housing give me a call.
Ron 850-712-2603


----------



## Warhammer

You know I'm down baby :thumbup:


----------



## WhackUmStackUm

*Practice dives*

We plan on doing some warm-up dives in preparation for the Ozark trip. We are considering the following:

Tenneco Rig - bottom tour (172')
Oriskany - hangar deck tour (180')
The Edge - section tour (200')
Oriskany - trip to the screws (220')
Anyone know of a local wreck in 250'-280' of water?


----------



## Firefishvideo

Tenneco or Oriskany hangar/props...ect would be good, Just need some time in my doubles and drysuit to make sure all is trim for some deep swimming and extended deco. When I get back into this gear configuration, I like to hit the springs once, and then do an intermediate dive, just to knock the dust off.:thumbsup: I'll have to start running tables, and decide on what stages I'll be taking.


----------



## feelin' wright

Would you be spearfishing at these depths? I am not a diver but this sounds cool as hell. Good luck and stay safe.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm

*spearfishing?*



feelin' wright said:


> Would you be spearfishing at these depths? I am not a diver but this sounds cool as hell. Good luck and stay safe.


No spearfishing on this trip. If we see some monsters, we might be right back out there! 

Thanks for the well-wishes.

Bryan


----------



## WhackUmStackUm

*Rebreather training*



Big B said:


> Where did you go for this training ? They have a website I can check out ? What did it cost you?


The training I mentioned was for diving with a rebreather using hypoxic trimix.

The IANTD website has a list of rebreather instructors that you can checkout. I expect to have my rebreather instructor certification in 2011 as well. You will want to pick an instructor that can certify you on the type of rebeather that you intend to use.


The costs vary a little, but the prices I paid are typical:

$1,500 for the open water certification training (130' max)
$1,500 for the normoxic trimix certification training (200' max)
$1,500 for the hypoxic trimix certification training (330' max)
See the IANTD website for course prerequisites. You'll have to log bunch of time on your rebreather in order move up a level. For example, IANTD currently requires you to log 50 diving hours at the open water certification level before you can take the normoxic trimix course.

Rebreather rental fees vary widely, it usually makes sense to bite-the-bullet and buy your own.

You will also pay extra for any travel-related fees, breathing gas fills, scrubber material, tips to resort staff and so on. I traveled to Bonaire for both of my trimix courses.

Whether you are diving open circuit or a rebreather, deep tech diving is not for the faint-of-heart (or light-of-wallet ). Like anything important, you just chip away at it.

Bryan


----------



## Wild Girl

Wow. Good for you. What does the pressure feel like at 370'. Puts a new perspective on Trubridge's 328' free dive earlier this month don't it?


----------



## sealark

Free diving and SCUBA are completely different. No comparison, Trubridge's lungs were about the size of a walnut at 328'.


----------



## Firefishvideo

Wild Girl said:


> Wow. Good for you. What does the pressure feel like at 370'. Puts a new perspective on Trubridge's 328' free dive earlier this month don't it?


1+ for Sealark

Also....Trubridge was did it on one breath, which means - no decompression. .....a 15 minute dive to 300' will require us to decompress for about 75 minutes on pure oxygen.

Secondly a scuba diver should not "feel" depth. The pressure is equalized in the bodys air spaces, and in its cells as the depth increases....which means you should never feel any pressure.
....a diver does feel a little "drunk" from higher levels of Nitrogen at that pressure, but we mix Helium into our breathing gas to offset that effect, and make sure we are clear headed.


----------



## sniper

Anybody remember 'Genesis' from the old forum? 
I think he built his own re breather. 
Haven't seen anything from that guy since the switch long time ago.


----------



## sealark

sniper said:


> Anybody remember 'Genesis' from the old forum?
> I think he built his own re breather.
> Haven't seen anything from that guy since the switch long time ago.


Carl has been gone from the site for quite a while. Maybe he tried the rebreather out like he said he would by going inside the O. I hope not,:no:


----------



## Clay-Doh

I saw Karl post on a random subject once or twice about a year ago..maybe last summer. I still remember the pics of him sitting on his couch strapped up with his homemade rebreather...pretty bad-ass.

You guys aren't discounting the guys freedive are ya? I still think anything over the 30 I can do is bad-ass!


----------



## Firefishvideo

sniper said:


> Anybody remember 'Genesis' from the old forum?
> I think he built his own re breather.
> Haven't seen anything from that guy since the switch long time ago.


:blink:Built his own rebreather and you haven't seen him since.....sounds about right.:001_huh:


----------



## Firefishvideo

*Tech Divers are wimps?*

Kind of off the subject, but I found this insane video that makes my 300' dives look pretty tame.
http://www.vimeo.com/18150336


----------



## WhackUmStackUm

*Homebuilt rebreathers*



Firefishvideo said:


> :blink:Built his own rebreather and you haven't seen him since.....sounds about right.:001_huh:


lol - Guess that's one way to get off the list. 

Guess I'm a goner too. I'm currently designing two rebreathers. One is a Bail-Out reBreather (BOB) using conventional technology. The other is a next-generation rebreather using new technology. I'm also fabricating a few improvements to my current unit. Most of the changes are related to making it lighter and take up less volume.

Guess I'll also be "leaving the list" soon! :blink:

P.S. *Scott:* I tried to do a practice dive to the Oriskany props yesterday but the current was rippin' and my scooter was having problems on the first dive. Got everything sorted out on the second dive but stayed around the island just to be safe.


----------



## Firefishvideo

Yea, to be truthful, If I had a Mill/Lathe I would probably be building a breather too.
Sending PM.


----------



## Pensacoladrifter

370' Geez man! How long are you even able to stay down at that depth?


----------



## WhackUmStackUm

Pensacoladrifter said:


> 370' Geez man! How long are you even able to stay down at that depth?


My rebreather setup gives me around 3 hours of air, independent of depth. So the time I can spend at depth really depends on how much time I want to spend deco-ing. 

I was taking an advanced trimix (on rebreather) course when I when to 370', so my instructor and I just bounced it.

A few hardcore locals are planning to dive the Ozark later this year (330'). I'm building a 2nd rebreather to use in a emergancy bailout scenerio. Call me a wimp, or a rebreather bigot, but I do not want carry along the cart-load of tanks required to do an assent and deco on open curcuit from 330' feet.


----------



## gcrbama

sounds like i need to find me some nitrogen. ha. be safe. im still wanting to get my cert from 2yrs ago. my boys may take the classes with me. you guys are going into the abyss. i see myself being more of a inshore reef kinda wimp. again, stay safe.


----------



## BOHUNTER1

If you want some kicks go with me to some dark water diving. LImestone, axe cut logs, fossils and sometimes we see gators on the banks..... after we surface! LOL I can get it all less than 40 feet! No way on a 150foot dive for me. 1-2 ft viz will keep you on your toes. YES NITROX 40% on shallow dives lots of current will make you feel way better than air. I swear I get more BT! I think I stay calmer. 

Good luck on your adventures. Be safe, dont take anything for granted. Dont be afraid to wear pink either!


----------



## WhackUmStackUm

BOHUNTER1 said:


> If you want some kicks go with me to some dark water diving. LImestone, axe cut logs, fossils and sometimes we see gators on the banks..... after we surface! LOL I can get it all less than 40 feet! No way on a 150foot dive for me. 1-2 ft viz will keep you on your toes. YES NITROX 40% on shallow dives lots of current will make you feel way better than air. I swear I get more BT! I think I stay calmer.
> 
> Good luck on your adventures. Be safe, dont take anything for granted. Dont be afraid to wear pink either!


That sounds very cool, especially the fossils. I'm primarily a wreck diver. I know lots of people enjoy dark water, cave and reef diving, but wreck diving and spearfishing get me fired up. To each his own! :yes:


The rebreather keeps my PPO2 high at all times. It continuously mixes nitrox on the fly. So I get the benefits of diving high levels of nitrox at all depths.

I'll do my best to remain safe. You keep your eyes on those gators!

Whack 'um


----------



## Clay-Doh

Bohunter...mark them ax cuts...we'll go back and lift bag em silly! Huge market!


----------



## BOHUNTER1

I WISH~!

I think Section 267 of Florida Statutes states any body of water which is Navigable <what is that? Oh well, is considered STATE PROPERTY, so anything lying insitu on the bottom of Navigable water is the States.

The best part is it has to meet criteria to be the states!! AH HA... we finally get a break.... It can not be over 50 years old age to be touched, removed, photographed, documented or destroyed. So if its less than 50 years of age we as tax paying citizens can pick that stuff up! How about that! We are so fortunate to be able to rescue such treasures. If you found Michael Jacksons other glove you could keep it, but if you found OJ Simpsons childhood glove you would have to leave it alone and erase the image from your mind forever.

Axe cut logs are Man Modified, therefore no one but an Archaeologist can destroy it, I mean touch it. There was a meeting late one night as the Moon crested the capital building. Unbenounced to the public was an item written in on the agenda with no specification. When the night was almost over this item appeared and it was the Abolishment of the Isolated Finds Program or commonly known as the IFP. The Chairman of the Historical Commission was there, Judy BEnse, your Provost of UWF. She along with her kin folk who is a politician slipped your and my rights away that night. I dont know the real details but Im sure I can easily get the from Tom Pertierra. He spent his money and his time to defend our rights which were taken in a rap of the gavel. 

So when you go to the river, or gulf and see a piece of pottery, a projectile point, a chip or flake from a knapper, an axe cut stick, a broken piece of ceramic, a portion of an old sailing vessel you better pay attention to the FS 267 and the penalties that come with it. Those WORTHLESS broken fragments, out of context are so valuable to the Archaeologist that they took away your rights as a citizen. They have no money to rescue the item, they have to file paperwork and attempt a grant to collect data and this is what just burns my tail....

You can not touch it ever, but they can pick it up, flip it over, scratch it, cut it, chip it and the best part.... They take it and give it a Name, well a number, lay it gently into a box and stick it in a basement for the life of the basement! No one Joe Citizen will ever see it or learn from it, unless... yuou take a class at UWF. We as collectors share our rescues, whether its a broken shell or a 35 million year old Carcaradon Auriculatis shark tooth. They have no intention to ever display these items. Take a trip, go to the Museum at UWF. Our only record of Ancient cultures beyond Spanish conquest is a disply about what 6 feet long, parts of a shell midden and one projectile point! FREAKING DISGUSTING! Im gonna rant cause I can! No one knows the laws which you used to have and now do not. 

So when I go into the State Waters, I make sure that I dont not touch or even rescue a 12,000 year old Paleo projectile point, I carefully fan the bones away from the kill site and leave this to tumble away instead of being saved for our generations to come. It may sound stupid to rant but you need to understand if you find a Coke bottle and its dated or serial numbered and the vultures can prove its an Artifact, your SCREWED! If your 5 year old son found a broken piece of quarter sized pottery, he is a criminal! 

Yes I very much dislike someone telling me what to do, If Im speeding sure write me up, but if I pick up a brass pin on the bottom of the gulf, you going to take my possessions and fine me with a record attached... this is the LAW and if you are found Guilty Judy BEnse will be there all smiles knowing she removed another criminal who stole the records of our people. 


I like Archaeologist, but she has an agenda and we are not included. Im a collector, Im a flintknapper, but when she comes to raid my home at 3 am she will not find anything that she can hammer me with. I make my reproductions, I have artifacts which are all land finds. But I will continue to dive the waters until they say no diving. Wal Mart has no problems bull dozing burial mounds or middens, me with a shovel or the fanning of my hand is destroying the history though! Funny thing is Ive never met her. I mentioned some IFP issues to other archs and was shunned immediately... I guess I wasnt wanted!

If anyone would like information about the banning of the IFP, actual facts and publications I can probably get you to the one who can help. I hope I didnt make any grad students mad but on our side of the fence its different. We like to recreational dive and collect, but now we cant. If its a ship wreck yes, but a freaking isolated artifact that has tumbled miles and has no context or recordable diagonistics from its origination, its worthless to the Archs. Come on.... Wait till Rick Scott gets through with the citizens...Maybe the boat will fill up with supporters!

Ranter:
Steve Holloway
BOHUNTER1


----------



## WhackUmStackUm

*BOHUNTER1* and *Clay-Doh*, 

I created a new to thread for your discussion. Here is the link:

*On collecting artifacts and other booty from State waters*

Whack 'um


----------



## Clay-Doh

I thought you could harvest the timber..may need a permit or whatever. Cuz of them clowns on "Ax Men" are on pontoons in the Swuannee river pullin em up and sellin em.


----------



## BOHUNTER1

Those are dead fall logs. Tree dies and falls into rivers. If you seen on one episode one of those guys brings back an ax cut log and the big guy steams now take it back! LOL Ive seen some big ones, and usually real close when they find me LOL Look left and its 6 inches from ya face! POOP in Wetsuit!

DEAD FALL TREES can be permitted. Here in SRC, Milton and Bagdad was the timber town. Many man cut logs on the bottom. In pictures they stretched all the way across blackwater river where you could walkk from Willing Street to Reggies! AWESOME back in the boom town! I dont know but would imagine a lot of sunken logs between the BW Bridge and Bagdad. Anyone want to go dive !!

Im open for any Blackwater Dive trips. Just dont want to go alone!

Steve

PS.... If we find an artifact Ill be sure to mention it to Judy!


----------



## Clay-Doh

I'm positive it was just the opposite. Naturally fallen trees could not be messed with to preserve the natural state of the river, they HAD to have ax marks. I would double check Steve..cut timber may be exempt from the artifact rule. I am 99.9% sure it was the exact opposite of what you said.


----------



## BuckWild

I also thought you could pull ax cut, but not dead falls.


Clay-Doh said:


> I'm positive it was just the opposite. Naturally fallen trees could not be messed with to preserve the natural state of the river, they HAD to have ax marks. I would double check Steve..cut timber may be exempt from the artifact rule. I am 99.9% sure it was the exact opposite of what you said.


----------



## BOHUNTER1

Kewl Would be nice but ya still got to get a state permit...


----------



## Clay-Doh

Depeding how much that is...them logs start at a few grand a piece...


----------



## bmoore

When are you planning on going to the Ozark?


----------



## WhackUmStackUm

bmoore said:


> When are you planning on going to the Ozark?


We have not set a date yet. 

One option is to tag along with the M/V Spree when it is in Pensacola this summer. They begin three days of diving the Oriskany and Ozark on Sep. 30th. I hear the ship is well equipped and well staffed. They provide safety divers too, which would be a welcome luxury, provided they stay out of the way.  Ideally we would like to tag along on the Ozark day and skip the Oriskany days (first two days).

The other options include is to take a charter out of Destin, or to take my boat. I would rather not drive 50 miles each way, since I will be diving.

Bryan


----------



## ryanbr

By the way, the woman that does the permitting for log removal for the state is a Milton local. Great girl. Quite a gig for a female dealing some of the characters that do that work(legal and illegal) in some really isolated areas.


----------



## Clay-Doh

wONDER HOW MUCH IT IS. cURIOUS...IF IT'S CHEAP, MIGHT JUST BE WORTH IT AS A SIDE THING WHEN YOU STUMBLE ACROSS ONE!

Oops...dang caps


----------



## spree

WhackUmStackUm said:


> We have not set a date yet.
> 
> One option is to tag along with the M/V Spree when it is in Pensacola this summer. They begin three days of diving the Oriskany and Ozark on Sep. 30th. I hear the ship is well equipped and well staffed. They provide safety divers too, which would be a welcome luxury, provided they stay out of the way.  Ideally we would like to tag along on the Ozark day and skip the Oriskany days (first two days).
> 
> The other options include is to take a charter out of Destin, or to take my boat. I would rather not drive 50 miles each way, since I will be diving.
> 
> Bryan


This years trip will be 2 days on the Ozark, and only one on the Oriskany. The Oriskany day is to make sure everyone's rebreather is working like it should.....

Safety divers only get in the way if you ask for them. I hate anyone messin' with my diving...

Frank


----------



## WhackUmStackUm

Thanks Captain Frank. Fritz suggested that I call you to chat with you about your Ozark trip this summer. I plan to give you a ring soon.

One day on the Oriskany and two on the Ozark sounds great!

Bryan


P.S. In case you are interested, here is the Oriskany dive report I posted this weekend. http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f46/oriskany-props-150-starboard-tour-84341/


----------



## spree

WhackUmStackUm said:


> Thanks Captain Frank. Fritz suggested that I call you to chat with you about your Ozark trip this summer. I plan to give you a ring soon.
> 
> One day on the Oriskany and two on the Ozark sounds great!
> 
> Bryan
> 
> 
> P.S. In case you are interested, here is the Oriskany dive report I posted this weekend. http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f46/oriskany-props-150-starboard-tour-84341/



Read the report with interest. Shout anytime 281-300-4748.


----------



## Firefishvideo

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f21/new-dive-charter-auction-85353/#post644671
.....It says anywhere in the Gulf of Mexico......:whistling:....what do you think Bryan....Ozark Should count...!!????


----------



## WhackUmStackUm

Firefishvideo said:


> http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f21/new-dive-charter-auction-85353/#post644671
> .....It says anywhere in the Gulf of Mexico......:whistling:....what do you think Bryan....Ozark Should count...!!????


 
LOL - I was thinking the same thing. However, Dalton may skin us if we asked him to run that far out and back.

The Dry Tortugas would be my second choice.


----------



## Firefishvideo

Hell, Dry Tortugas would be Way above the Ozark!


----------

